# Aussie Aussie Aussie!!!



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

This is a thread for all Aussies to post their location, and hopefully find other local players, and organise meet-ups and games.

Ill get the ball rolling...

I live in South Australia, south of Adelaide.
Anyone that is in the area and interested in playing, we play each friday, anyone is welcome.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Sydney Australia. Happy to play with other more mature gamers.... can do meets anywhere on weekends usually.

Alexious.

P.S. When I say mature... 18+ plus pls, I am 35 and won't come to your house to play you if your 13 and into awesome Ultramarines... no offence.


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

South Australia, Adelaide. Happy to play any time.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

Victoria, just out of Melbourne


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Brisbane QLD. Check out the link in my sig if you want to find out about our club


----------



## Talonis (Jan 10, 2010)

Brisbane about 20 mins west of the city.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Alexious said:


> Sydney Australia. Happy to play with other more mature gamers.... can do meets anywhere on weekends usually.
> 
> Alexious.
> 
> P.S. When I say mature... 18+ plus pls, I am 35 and won't come to your house to play you if your 13 and into awesome Ultramarines... no offence.


Where abouts in Sydney are you mate?
I'm in Western Syd (Just outside of Penrith) .
We normally get together for games on tuesday nights, but often do weekend things too.

We're only a small group with about 10 active members and 4 usual's.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Eastern Suburbs adelaide.


----------



## DuskAngel (Jan 12, 2010)

Sydney - Ryde area

Fantasy and 40k
By the en dof this year will have a decent amount of terrain to play on to


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Rasmussen, Townsville.
Just moved back but still working out of town for a while. Still trying to find out what is available around here. Play 40k only. Cannot afford anything else.


----------



## Guardsman Lowe (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm in Melbourne - Western Suburbs


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm from Kirwan Townsville. I play 40k. We have a club that meets every Sunday.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

newcastle area in nsw.

i know a couple of people near my location.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Northern Beaches, Sydney

mainly just me and a mate with no static army unfortunately


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Newcastle.

I play with two clubs currently. My 'home' club is the Cessnock Slayers, located in the Hunter Valley (and we host our own 2000pt 40k and 1500pt WHFB tourneys) - mainly because my in-laws live in that town. They meet weekly.

The other club is the Central Coast Corsairs, who play down the coast a little at Tuggerah and who run monthly, 2nd saturday. 

I've chatted with Kerky, but never actually managed to meet face-to-face (due to the change in bus routes, Wallsend is now a pain in the arse to get to for me.).


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Update. I am still in png working but got into the Townsville games shop Games Exchange. They have friday night games most weeks which i will be trying to attend. Aparently they have an apoc game occasionally as well. I am so looking forward to this......


----------



## welshboy600 (Dec 22, 2009)

Im just back in Sydney, North shore. No army as yet due to various reasons but would be up for 40k and BFG once im up and running again.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

welshboy600 said:


> Im just back in Sydney, North shore. No army as yet due to various reasons but would be up for 40k and BFG once im up and running again.


where about on the north shore welsh?


----------



## welshboy600 (Dec 22, 2009)

I was in Manly Grishnak and now in Belrose. But I have been told as of today work will be sending me to Canberra! So going to have to look into games there . However my mrs is staying in Sydney so will be back and forth. Maybe some games then.

Where are you and if theres anyone in Canberra let me know.


----------



## traitor_dice (Apr 1, 2011)

Victoria, in Melbourne.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm from Perth  seems like I'm the only one so far!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

ashmo said:


> I'm from Perth  seems like I'm the only one so far!


There are at least 2 others from Perth that i know of.
Cant remember their usernames though, but they are regular posters.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Pfft, us Perthians have better things to do than play board games, like glassing people and getting pissed and just generally being dickheads.

Fuck I hate living in Perth.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Pfft, us Perthians have better things to do than play board games, like glassing people and getting pissed and just generally being dickheads.
> 
> Fuck I hate living in Perth.


hey it could be worse if you live in gosnells or the surrounding suburbs like i do


----------



## traitor_dice (Apr 1, 2011)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Pfft, us Perthians have better things to do than play board games, like glassing people and getting pissed and just generally being dickheads.
> 
> Fuck I hate living in Perth.


Sounds like Melbourne lol, you should check out St Albans and Broadmeadows.


----------



## I_am_a_Spoon (Mar 15, 2011)

ashmo said:


> hey it could be worse if you live in gosnells or the surrounding suburbs like i do


I got rolled at Gosnells station a few years back.

Fucking Armadale line... :angry:

XD


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

DuskAngel said:


> Sydney - Ryde area
> 
> Fantasy and 40k
> By the en dof this year will have a decent amount of terrain to play on to





WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Northern Beaches, Sydney
> 
> mainly just me and a mate with no static army unfortunately





welshboy600 said:


> Im just back in Sydney, North shore. No army as yet due to various reasons but would be up for 40k and BFG once im up and running again.


Well, I'm on the Northern Beaches. You guys know of any local clubs? I've heard of one in Mona Vale, but I've yet to track it down. I'm a meber of the UNSW gameplayers society, but I don't really attend their stuff as I'm usually worn out from uni on the nights when they meet. Either that or I can't be arsed going out to kensington. As it stands I usually play in the city battle bunker, but my best friends from high school and myself play play on a regular basis, and we're all on the north shore.



welshboy600 said:


> I was in Manly Grishnak and now in Belrose. But I have been told as of today work will be sending me to Canberra! So going to have to look into games there . However my mrs is staying in Sydney so will be back and forth. Maybe some games then.
> 
> Where are you and if theres anyone in Canberra let me know.


Well, I can't help you with people in Canberra, but if you're ever back in Belrose, I live in Davidson.


----------

